# Honda Pressure Washer - Gas in crankcase



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

It ran fine 3 months ago and I went to start it today. It started but was smoking like crazy (white smoke) and oil was coming out of the exhaust. I pulled the head off and valves didn't seem to be stuck or anything like that. I put it back together and checked the oil level and found that the crankcase was filled with oil and gas. I drained it all out and replaced with fresh oil. I took the carb apart and it is squeaky clean and the float is not stuck (at least now it's not). I tried cranking again and it ran for a minute or so, smoked like crazy and more oil came out of the exhaust. I have no clue what this might be. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

It sometimes takes 5 to 10 minutes to burn off the excess oil in the muffler after these overfills depending how bad the muffler is soaked in oil.

Fill the oil the correct level and let sit overnight and recheck the next morning. The oil level should be unchanged if not leaking anymore fuel. Personally I usually connect the carburetor after cleaning but leave it loose so it does leaks it can be easily seen as wet areas.


----------



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. Besides a stuck float, how else could gas have gotten into the crankcase in the first place?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

A leaky float valve is about the only way to overfill the crankcase with fuel.

Honda float valves do have tendency to leak while sitting that why most of their engines are equipment with shut off valves.


----------



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

OK. I'll try it tomorrow and report back. Thank you.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sometimes just moving equipment around without turning off the gas will allow it to fill the crank case.


----------



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

Update. I installed a new carb and adjusted the valves and it runs like new again. Thanks for your input.


----------

